# 20 quid off orders over £199 at AO



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Folks

I recently used AO to buy something and they made the following offer which some of you might be able to use.

https://ao.mention-me.com/me/refere...9b3d4734f8e41d5d04b6a3d1a9c7c0a55/ol/cw?epr=1

If you use the link below you can get £20 off any order over £199. It does work as I have had a couple of other acquaintances use it.

They sent me a voucher too (exactly the same offer) but I have nothing to buy right now.

I have no affiliation with AO (and indeed other major electrical retailers are available :smile2 but thought it might save a few quid for some of you.

Ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Who AO please?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Who AO please?


Google is your friend Kev: they are an electrical retailer.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for that Graham. Just kitted the whole house out with electrical items 

On that note, I am not surprised by John Lewis's poor financial performance. Every time we went in there to look at fridges, freezers, cookers etc we would be told "we have more choice on line". At one time I think there were two fridges on the whole of the display floor. Well, I am sorry, but if I buy a large electrical item I want to open the door, look inside, feel the workmanship etc. During the whole of our house refit I, almost without exception, used small local retailers that were mostly family run. Yes, we may have paid a bit more but at least we could see what we were buying and be assured that they cared if it went wrong. The only exception was the Miele washing machine. They, apparently, will not use a stockist that cannot devote floor space to a wide range of the their products. I rest my case.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I struggle with their 'never knowingly undersold' statement personally.


When I check items on line invariably they are more expensive. So to get them to match another retailers price I have to provide evidence that I can get the item cheaper elsewhere. This would involve my taking screen shots and printing off pages; then taking them into my local JL (wherever that is) and arguing the toss...






...or I could just buy from the other retailer!




As I said to Mrs GMJ when we got together: Heinz baked beans taste the same whether you buy them from Waitrose or Tesco's so why would I want to pay 30p more a tin from Waitrose!


Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah I see.

AO Lets not go.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We bought a camera in JL once. Walked down the high street and saw it cheaper. Just went back to JL and told them. They phoned the shop concerned to check the price and gave us a refund  I do like the fact that their staff are well trained too. 

I heard, recently, that JL are going to try a new (from America?) style of shopping. You go in store and meet a partner, you tell them what you are looking for and they sit you down somewhere while they do all the legwork for you. Sounds good in theory, particularly if you have a disability, but will reserve judgement until I see it in action. Will be no good for Chris, anyway, he can barely bring himself to ask a shop assistant for help now!


----------

